# London Broil, Three Stepping It's Way on to My Plate



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Three Stepping London Broil

Two 3# London Broils marinated for eight hours in the marinade listed below.

*Marinade*
1C Water
1C Soy sauce
3T Fish sauce
3T Worcestershire sauce
1 medium white onion, chopped
1C Pineapple juice 
1C Crushed Pineapple
3t Sugar 



Smoke over Mesquite at 225'F until 120'F internal temp



Then on to a preheated 500'F+ grill and bring the IT to 135'F



Rest for 1/2 hour and slice thin across the grain



*Baby Bok Choi with Onions, sauteed in Garlic oil, Soy sauce and Fish sauce*



*Fruit Salad, Lychee, Longan, Kiwi, Pineapple, Pecans and all drizzled in Honey
* 




*Money Shot*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn man. That looks incredible. LB is one of my favorite cuts. I like it rare to med rare. I'm stealing this recipe.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wowwww!!!!!


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Personally I like a little Horseradish (ground not sauce) for my Prime Rib/London Broil,just the two of us so only need 1 1/2 lb Weber Kettle and go watch Golf for a while


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

TinCan said:


> Personally I like a little Horseradish (ground not sauce) for my Prime Rib/London Broil,just the two of us so only need 1 1/2 lb Weber Kettle and go watch Golf for a while


Some Horseradish would be good, as would some Bleu Cheese Butter.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Damn man. That looks incredible. LB is one of my favorite cuts. I like it rare to med rare. I'm stealing this recipe.


same here, great cut of meat. looks great Chile.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you sir may I have another...!


----------

